# Callie's Gone 02/16/2011



## amandabanana (Aug 20, 2010)

Today I had to put my baby girl Callie down. She was 9 1/2 years old with intestinal cancer. When I first got Callie, she was a kitten and she was one of two kittens left in the litter, so I took both. Her and Sassy were inseparable from the beginning. They always played together and cuddled with each other when they slept. Callie was so attached to me from the beginning, she would try to nurse on my neck or nose, and we had a lot of special moments cuddling together. I will miss her very much and always remember how much happiness she brought into my life.


----------



## MissMiss&Baby (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss *hugs


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you had a wonderful friend for over 9 years, but it must have been very hard to say goodbye. I hope you can still take comfort in Sassy. Rest in peace little Callie.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. HUGS


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

i am sorry for your loss. it is good to see that even if such a difficult time you are able to see through the pain and remember all of the joy that Callie brought to you.


----------



## Deb (Feb 8, 2011)

It is so hard to say good-by to our babies. I'm so sorry about your dearest Callie.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Callie is very loved and missed. I'm glad that you got 9 years full of wonderful memories and cuddly moments together. I'm sure Callie purrs fondly on the other side as she looks back on the amazing life she has had. Rest peacefully lovely Callie~


----------



## Julie Carvill (Jun 30, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a special kitty. It's so hard when we lose a special friend.

Kathy


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. atback Run free at the Bridge sweet Callie.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear about Callie. The love you two shared will always be in your heart and the memories you have of her will never be forgotten. Rest in Peace sweet Callie.


----------



## ariellelee (Jan 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss  ::hugs::


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

May "Callie" run free at the "Rainbow Bridge". I don't think a love is ever lost and some day you will be with "Callie" again, but it's so heart wrenching when our beloved furkids go. atback So sorry!

_*"No heaven will not ever Heaven be; unless my pets are there to welcome me."*_ 
~ unknown


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to here that.


----------



## Lieke (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. It sounds like she was very much loved in her life.


----------



## jbishop928 (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

